# Question on stamp/seal and wallet card



## nolan (Jan 7, 2009)

I did a search and couldn't find an answer.

I recently passed the PE in Georgia and today received my wallet card and what looks to be a larger version of the wallet card.

1. What is the larger version of the wallet card for?

2. Is it ok to laminate the wallet card?

3. In the information I received today it shows what a sample PE stamp looks like. I went to the engineerseals.com website to look at what theirs look like as well. From what I've read on the state rules it just states your "name" shall be on the stamp. Does your full name, to include the full middle name need to be on there? The one on engineerseals shows First name, middle initial, then last name. What about just first and last name? Or is it based on how you sign your name?

Thanks


----------



## aphex (Jan 8, 2009)

that is a lot of questions


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 8, 2009)

nolan said:


> I did a search and couldn't find an answer.
> I recently passed the PE in Georgia and today received my wallet card and what looks to be a larger version of the wallet card.
> 
> 1. What is the larger version of the wallet card for?
> ...


I think you're probably putting too much thought in to it. I put my full name on my seal although I've seen seals where people use their middle initial. I would not do first and last name with no middle initial.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 8, 2009)

1. I don't know if Georgia issues a full size wall certificate or not. The larger version of the wallet card might be thier version of a wall certificate.

2. Sure why not? I'd sign it before I laminated it though.

3. I'd say the name on the seal should be the exact same as the name on the license. If the license itself has First, MI, Last then I'd commission a stamp the same way.


----------



## nolan (Jan 8, 2009)

GA has a separate wall certificate you can purchase for an additional $25. This larger "wallet card" has smears from the ink of the typing on the letter below it. They didn't protect it well.

On my wallet card they did first, middle, and last name in full.


----------



## aphex (Jan 8, 2009)

as far as the name on the seal goes... i really don't think it matters... i mean, your license number is on there. that is, unless there is something specific about it in your state's laws.

in the florida board rules and regulations documentation they show example images of seals and one has no middle initial at all and there are others that have first and middle initials with only the last name printed out (which is probably what i will do).


----------



## nolan (Jan 8, 2009)

Also if you had a very long name it obviously wouldn't fit all on the seal.


----------



## BluSkyy (Jan 8, 2009)

oklahoma is picky about the format of the name on the seal. The rules will vary by state, just ask your state board. A phone call is a quick way to answer your question from a credible source.


----------

